

Discuss HN: Favorite quotes in "our" business - ziko

Mine is:<p>&quot;There are two things in this world that take no skill: 1. Spending other people’s money and 2. Dismissing an idea.&quot;[1]<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;37signals.com&#x2F;svn&#x2F;posts&#x2F;3124-give-it-five-minutes
======
quintes
Works on my machine

